# Entrance from AZ



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Although I have had this account for a while, I never really used it until now so I guess I should make my introduction.

I am Ben from Chandler, AZ where it is hot. Since we don't get much snow, I try to get out every winter to go snowboarding. If there are any other AZ guys out there, hollah up and maybe we can hit the slopes.


----------

